# Lipsticks in the fridge?



## sfmakeup (Aug 14, 2012)

While reading the By Request thread, I read that a lot of you guys store your lipsticks in the fridge. Is this common practice? I only have about 15 lipsticks I acquired over the last 6 months but should I start putting them in the the fridge? A lot of them are LE but I only have one pair of lips and don't have the chance to wear lipstick everyday. I want them to last as long as possible!

  	How do you people with 50+ lipsticks manage to use them more than once without wasting them?


----------



## glammy girl (Aug 15, 2012)

sfmakeup said:


> How do you people with 50+ lipsticks manage to use them more than once without wasting them?


  That's a good question, I don't have many lipsticks either & I sometimes take a good few minutes just deciding which one to go with. About the fridge thing, I have never tried it, seems a little inconvenient though considering I don't do my makeup in the kitchen and if I'm in a hurry I would totally forget that I have lipsticks in the fridge to choose from :shock: Hope someone shares their opinion on this


----------



## glammy girl (Aug 15, 2012)

sfmakeup said:


> How do you people with 50+ lipsticks manage to use them more than once without wasting them?


  That's a good question, I don't have many lipsticks either & I sometimes take a good few minutes just deciding which one to go with. About the fridge thing, I have never tried it, seems a little inconvenient though considering I don't do my makeup in the kitchen and if I'm in a hurry I would totally forget that I have lipsticks in the fridge to choose from :shock: Hope someone shares their opinion on this


----------



## Fiberluver (Aug 15, 2012)

Earlier this week I put a few of my lippies in the fridge.

  	Mainly the ones in my now growing stash pile and the few b/ups I have.

  	I also put a few of the ones I use in the spring and when the season changes I will put all of my spring & summer shades in there and just keep the fall & winter shades on hand.

  	I stood them up in a box that fit into one of the MAC paper sacks & then put the sack in a large MAC plastic bag.

  	IHTH.


----------



## lindas1983 (Aug 15, 2012)

If you have quite a large lipstick collection and wanted to do this i suppose you could buy one of those cute little mini fridges and keep it in your room.  I think they start at around £30 in the uk.


----------



## sfmakeup (Aug 16, 2012)

Thanks everyone! That information definitely helped. Has anyone that put them in the fridge for a long time period notice the difference in quality? What I'm really trying to ask is...is it worth the trouble?


----------



## roop300 (Nov 25, 2012)

well for me, i recieved a lipstick that was broken at the base and rubbed on the sides, so i put the lipstick in the freezer to see if it would stay on at the base, but as soon as it "thawed" out u could say, the lipsticks was off the base again.


----------



## Saraz (Mar 23, 2014)

when ever I go to store I usualy buy 4-5 lipsticks. where as use 1 only so I wanted to ask u. that where do I store my other new lipsticks. if im not going to use them for atleast 1-2 years?


----------



## Dominique33 (Mar 23, 2014)

sfmakeup said:


> While reading the By Request thread, I read that a lot of you guys store your lipsticks in the fridge. Is this common practice? I only have about 15 lipsticks I acquired over the last 6 months but should I start putting them in the the fridge? A lot of them are LE but I only have one pair of lips and don't have the chance to wear lipstick everyday. I want them to last as long as possible!
> 
> How do you people with 50+ lipsticks manage to use them more than once without wasting them?


I keep them away from light and I clean my lippies after use ( not with a sanitizer though ), I never put my lipsticks in a fridge and they last more than 3 years ( average ). I have more than 50 lippies and all are close to mint except a few ones, esp the MAC ones but I still wear them a lot, they are in a good condition ^^.


----------



## User38 (Mar 24, 2014)

Saraz said:


> so I wanted to ask u. that where do I store my other new lipsticks. if im not going to use them for atleast 1-2 years?


  yea, in the fridge. I did this for years and all fridged lippies are in good condition.  Some really old ones too.  

  I had to put all of my property in storage when I moved and the elect went out on the fridges and many went rancid.  poof.  

  so yes.. refrigerate them and they will last long time.


----------



## cakewannaminaj (Mar 25, 2014)

If I put my lipsticks in the fridge, I will never remember to take them out until years later. *cleaning my fridge* Oh look, here's the lipstick I've been looking for everywhere!


----------



## teespurple (Apr 30, 2014)

Oh wow i didn't know that but i guess i would forget them. Lol


----------



## allthingsglam (Apr 30, 2014)

lindas1983 said:


> If you have quite a large lipstick collection and wanted to do this i suppose you could buy one of those cute little mini fridges and keep it in your room.  I think they start at around £30 in the uk.


Great idea


----------



## Kimber3 (Aug 11, 2014)

Lately it's been so warm here in California, that any lipsticks or eye pencils that arrive in the mail from Mac, go straight from the shipping box into the fridge for a day.  I sometimes put those items in the fridge just to firm them up during the summer months but never for more than a day or so.  I wondered if I was the only one doing this.


----------



## aeclectica (Aug 17, 2014)

Kimber3 said:


> Lately it's been so warm here in California, that any lipsticks or eye pencils that arrive in the mail from Mac, go straight from the shipping box into the fridge for a day.  I sometimes put those items in the fridge just to firm them up during the summer months but never for more than a day or so.  I wondered if I was the only one doing this.


  i live in south Florida and do the same thing...right into fridge...better safe than sorry!


----------



## AvaSnow08 (Aug 17, 2014)

I live in QLD (Australia) last summer it got into low to mid 40s c (104f) for a week,I heard about putting them in the fridge from a friend and she added to keep them in the door so they didn't get to cold because they would just melt easier when you took them out if they got used to being so cold. So now they live in the egg cups in the door of my fridge (which drives the bf nuts lol)


----------

